# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Melbourne

## Marius3037

Hello everyone ,
Marius from Melbourne. 
Professional caulker with  15 years experience . If I can help anyone regarding caulking , shoot me a message 🙂

----------


## Bros

What's a" caulker" do as I helped a bloke do some caulking once but didn't find it very thrilling

----------


## Marius3037

> What's a" caulker" do as I helped a bloke do some caulking once but didn't find it very thrilling

  Pretty much everything that involves silicone , polyurethane or non pick caulk . 🙂
I believe every trade becomes pretty much thrilling after a bit of experience .🙂

----------


## Bros

Not when you are caulking a carvel hull boat.

----------


## r3nov8or

Are you renowned in your neck of the woods for being a caulker of a caulker?  :Smilie:

----------

